# Krakens Fury - Space marines



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well i have finished a brief fluff section http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109470 and so jumped into first squad of ten marines using green stuff and dark elf corsairs bits to make them so here are is the first one! he will be the sergeant for the ten man squad! 
View attachment 959934352


View attachment 959934353


View attachment 959934354


I have just started painting him so will post it in a few hours! I'm not sure whether to give the capes to all the marines as it makes them look like the normal captain marines, so i may just green stuff extra carapace on them instead. The jist of them is that they grow armour over time and when they are wounded so the sergeant will have more etc!

C&C wanted thanks!!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks good, that is a pretty good looking cape you've done. You could do smaller ones or maybe some scales over arms or legs in places, like they've been wounded in certain areas and the scales are growing over those spots. I wanna say water down the paints some, but that might not quite be what I'm looking for, it could be the green stuff, maybe a little thinner. But great start, keep it up.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good model, maybe try and scale some parts of the standard marines, maybe the bottom sections of the legs (think scaled shin guards) and shoulderpads seem like the most obvious places for me


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Update! Well i have done the sergeant and green stuffed first marine, ive done sort of barnicle scales on his shoulder and im going to attack the other blobs with a knife and get them angled down to look like armour! I am happy with the painting may need touching up but i want to keep going with each marine and not linger!

Thanks for the comments guys! i think they may get scaled loin cloths or shoulder drapes i think the capes suit the commanders of the squads etc  

View attachment 959934365


View attachment 959934366


View attachment 959934367


View attachment 959934368



These are the marines sorry for the pap photos my lighting is rubbish will get some natural light ones!

C&C wanted too! what do you think?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good mate very "Creature from the Black Lagoon", great to see an outside the square look for your lads.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

One thing that works well for scales is roll out the "cloth" you want scaled really thin, then make little balls of green stuff and just squish them on top of it. They'll take a little bit of shaping afterwards, cutting, etc, but it gives you a basic layout for scales.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well this is def an interesting concept. They appear a little more like Night Lords, at least at the moment, to me that is. Anways, looking forward to seeing this progress further.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Magpie thanks its kinda an aim... I just rewatched that film the other night and got inspired ! Scythes sounds a good idea i will try 
DoE i think its the dark elve bits with the sort of wing looking spines ahah i dont mint i like it! I will get some pics of the 3 marines im doing today! Thanks for comments guys maintains motivation for me


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw a Salamanders Dreadnought with a huge lizard skin hanging over one shoulder done like that before, it was a great idea and it stuck with me. If I ever do Sallies or something with scales I'll do this on everything.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

wow they are wierd and wacky..................i like that


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

They are looking realyl good so far! I won't be painting my SM for awhile getting them out here is hard (no store sells GW products for over 100 miles.)


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening Battle brothers and sisters...

Just an update for today just finished two more of the squad and started painting 4. The green stuff is still in the clumsy stages but im getting there and the more i usse it the better i get (I hope) anyway without further ado!

WIP marine:
View attachment 959934421

View attachment 959934419

View attachment 959934420


Marine 1:
View attachment 959934422

View attachment 959934423


Marine 2:
View attachment 959934424

View attachment 959934425


Sargeant (better pics this time):
View attachment 959934426

View attachment 959934427


The squad so far:
View attachment 959934428


So traitors and loyalists what do you think!?
C&C welcome


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> They are looking realyl good so far! I won't be painting my SM for awhile getting them out here is hard (no store sells GW products for over 100 miles.)


I know what you mean where i normally like (kielder) its a good 60 miles to the nearest city! still you should push on! get some SM wayland games maybe? thanks !!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> I know what you mean where i normally like (kielder) its a good 60 miles to the nearest city! still you should push on! get some SM wayland games maybe? thanks !!


I will be getting some in the next month or so but won't have any work done for a little while after that. 

I really like the WIP marine you posted today especially the shell on the back pack.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So today was a nice sunny day, so in all my adventurous nature I sat in my room with the window open ! Painting of course and also looking after my ribs from a recent tattoo so I finished only one marine today but green stuffed a few, hopefully in the near future i will have some more guys The pics can explain themselves! 

View attachment 959934533

View attachment 959934534

View attachment 959934535

View attachment 959934536

View attachment 959934537

View attachment 959934540

View attachment 959934538

View attachment 959934539

View attachment 959934541

View attachment 959934542

View attachment 959934543


So? C&C welcome


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

How are you going to base them?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Davy Jones' Beard that's an interesting idea...can't wait till the squad's finished.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> How are you going to base them?


Well I was wanting to base them with sand/water but i havent decided yet!

Thanks KingEl getting a forgeworld dreadnought soon so that should be interesting, going for a covered in seaweed and scales look ahah!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Well I was wanting to base them with sand/water but i havent decided yet!
> 
> Thanks KingEl getting a forgeworld dreadnought soon so that should be interesting, going for a covered in seaweed and scales look ahah!


Sounds cool!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Davy Jones' Beard that's an interesting idea...can't wait till the squad's finished.


Thinking about Davy jones... Chapter Master... ! So many ideas! Will post tomorrow


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all! two days have past sorry! But here have some of my clumsy green stuff sculpts, He is my Captain of first company, Veldir Hunter of the deep, the green stuff is to be sculpted alot more and more spines to be added will get onto it tonight I liked the idea of him carrying a Standard which doubles as a power lance but i have to create the emblem first but here you go!


View attachment 959934579

Legs

View attachment 959934580

Arm 1

View attachment 959934581

Arm 2

View attachment 959934582

Chest(Needs cutting down)
View attachment 959934583


View attachment 959934584

Head! (Slits are eyes need cutting out more!)
View attachment 959934585


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So I have been a-creating with green stuff for one of the captains, but i think ill paint him then when i have SM bits rebuild etc but anyway! finished some more marines only 4 left till the squad is finito! so here you go!

View attachment 959934618


View attachment 959934619


View attachment 959934620


View attachment 959934621


View attachment 959934622


What dyu think? C&C!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

They are looking really good! I have a friend who is leaving from the Island here and he is giving me a ton of SM!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> They are looking really good! I have a friend who is leaving from the Island here and he is giving me a ton of SM!


Thanks and lucky!! I wish i got loads of free SM haha!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Thanks and lucky!! I wish i got loads of free SM haha!


Once I know for sure everything he is giving me I am going to post it on my Women SM thread!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> Once I know for sure everything he is giving me I am going to post it on my Women SM thread!


Good! have been keeping my eye on your stuff sounds like itll make quite an amazing looking army!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening all! Well I have finished my ten man squad! they look alright better when they are based i think. Im going to go down the road of blue crystals and water style :http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/terrain-scenery-and-bases/anarchy-models/anarchy-crystals/mini-anarchy-crystals-blue-/prod_15907.html

But I am happy and now working on the captain...will post pics but will be revising for exam for the next few days! When I get some more figures I will be able to create a army list and all that so i will see what happens. 

The last 4:

View attachment 959934639
View attachment 959934640


View attachment 959934641


View attachment 959934642
View attachment 959934643


View attachment 959934644
View attachment 959934645



The squad!!:
View attachment 959934646


C&C welcome hopefully more to come!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool stuff, can't wait to see the Captain!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Cool stuff, can't wait to see the Captain!


Yea... Well He is alive and kicking but my green stuffing isnt great and he has no range weapons but still whats wrong with an all CQC captain? If im still awake in an hour at this rate ill start painting...*grumble grumble* exams and revision*grumble grumble*


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see the captain as well! These look great!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks bloody spectacular man! very much enjoy the scheme and i like the idea for the bases. Can't wait to see a commander and the finished touches!!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Looks bloody spectacular man! very much enjoy the scheme and i like the idea for the bases. Can't wait to see a commander and the finished touches!!!


Thanks  I have just finished putting him together so i should have him ready to be painted by the weekend...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So another update!

Well I was rooting around all my bitz boxes and found the remnants of an old rhino, and started putting it together for a transport for my squad.

Bearing in mind the extra armour hasnt been added (Barnacles and scales etc) it has got a weapon for the front so can be a razorback or rhino so i used bitz from a leman Russ to rebuild the back end and sprues to reinforce it so here you go!:

View attachment 959934672


View attachment 959934673


View attachment 959934674

Leman Russ bit
View attachment 959934675


View attachment 959934676


View attachment 959934677

Sprue reinforcement
View attachment 959934678


View attachment 959934679

Front of it so far 

My plan is to scale all the front with different bits and pieces from green stuff then start with the paint!


A bit for suggestions i came across an old tank (ww2 german?) and its built and i want to make a SM tank from it. Any tanks out there now that i can model it on bearing in mind its alot bigger than normal its just abit thinner than a baneblade (I think)

View attachment 959934680


View attachment 959934681


Hit me with your thoughts!! C&C appreciated!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats the German, WW2 tiger 1 tank, it could be used as a Malcador tank. According the size youve described, id say its about 1/35th scale.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

yanlou said:


> Thats the German, ww2 tiger 1 tank, it could be used as a malcador tank.


Ahh great, good to know Malcador tanks look great more of an IG tank? Anyway It looks like I have all the bitz to build it so  Thanks again!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

One last one for tonight. Got the front green stuffed, will let it go hard then work on that surface tomorrow and i have finished the gunner  The gun looks Chaosy but once covered in seaweed will look the part!

View attachment 959934682


So as you can see the rough cover is very thin but hopefully will hold tomorrows work on it!

View attachment 959934683


The gunner! as it is supposed to be a stormbolter on a rhino and a twinlinke heavybolter on razorback i thought i should make it a big beasty anyways!


Right good night !


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hah, well using old Ork Heavy Bolters is the way to do that!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Malcador tanks are yes used mainly by Imperial Guard forces, but Chaos Marines/Space Marines do use whats available to them regardless whose supposed to use them, you could only use it for Apocalypse mind you, the only thing it would fit for 40k would be a pred but its to big.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Thanks  I have just finished putting him together so i should have him ready to be painted by the weekend...


sweetness. Can't wait for more man. Keep up the awesome conversions and work!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

This looks really good so far! Idk about the tank but it looks like it is going to be a fun conversion!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi guys just a quick one today more of a question. 

As a whole would you as players allow your opponent (me) to take units from IG and SM for any army? 

So for example have 2 squads of SM and a Rhino backed by 3 leman Russes and a Kasrkin squad?

Thanks!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Speaking for me, I'm afraid not. Things are or aren't in your Codex for a reason.

In Apocalypse, however, anything goes.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't say I would unless you were say talking about the different SM codexes.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all did abit of green stuff and painting today not anywhere near finished still have stuff to do but voila!:
View attachment 959934689

Front green stuff is painted will black ink it then make it more dirty looking!
View attachment 959934690

The sides are the start for an idea. Going to look like marble so white fading into dark purple 
View attachment 959934691

Other side touch ups etc!
View attachment 959934692

Had a mess around with Green stuff Theres a beasty in the boot!?! i think ill make them more green and wil bits of red i think!

Anyway thats it for today! any ideas that you guys think will be cool go ahead and comment!  C&C welcome


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

The weapons don't stand out enough, they need something distinctive.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> The weapons don't stand out enough, they need something distinctive.


Hmm you are right I may go down the route of hazard markings on them, so almost spray painted look, or the front heads of the dragons bright red going into dark red


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hmm you are right I may go down the route of hazard markings on them, so almost spray painted look, or the front heads of the dragons bright red going into dark red


I like the reds idea, but question though... Is this supposed to be a transport? if so, where are the hatches? maybe im blind, but i can't quite tell where they are... :security:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I like the reds idea, but question though... Is this supposed to be a transport? if so, where are the hatches? maybe im blind, but i can't quite tell where they are... :security:


Haha yes it is it just isn;t pictured well and the hatches are emphasised whatsoever thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good for a work in preogress I like your green stuff!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hmm you are right I may go down the route of hazard markings on them, so almost spray painted look, or the front heads of the dragons bright red going into dark red


That could work. Whatever works for you, lol.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all just worked on the rhino  repainted bitz im sick of it now so it finished for now.... (hopefully tabletop quality?) 

What do you guys think?

C&C wanted and welcome 

View attachment 959934774

Gun Emphasised and repainted!
View attachment 959934775

The side hatches battle scarred up 
View attachment 959934776


View attachment 959934777


View attachment 959934778

Close up of gun.

So I think its alright but needs a wash of some kind maybe black then more painting but Im sick of it i want a new model on sprue to do :/ 

Anyways onto El capitano!!!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good maybe you could try the new purple wash?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> Looks good maybe you could try the new purple wash?


Maybe but im a cheap skate so very watered down purple paint ahahah!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Weapon is def better!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Maybe but im a cheap skate so very watered down purple paint ahahah!


Nothing wrong with that though I will say I have had very good results with the purple wash for my Nids!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello chaps and chapesses, been a while but I just got a Dread thats BEAutiful! its a ultramarine dread but im going to fluff it up  Also i stood on my rhino... literally so the gun snapped off so needs love but it means i can get to the gunner easier! anyways Heres some pics of my dread:

View attachment 959934868


View attachment 959934869

Needs properly basing and wasn't painted by me but by stevey293 but rocks so much i aint changing it :so_happy:


Also as well Since I have 3 leman russes and no one wants them (hint hint) Im gonig to strip one and paint them in a new IG platoon based onworld with the SM, Not sure about colours yet more darkbrowns and purple, keeping purple in theme with SM and i may pick up some IG infantry too.

Advice and EVERYTHING welcome


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

You could always paint the IG armour the dark brown and then the clothing the purple.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Really liking the Dread, great job!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! So I started to repaint a leman russ i have and was experimenting with base colours for them and i came with this!
View attachment 959934960


View attachment 959934961


So what do you think? Im out of SM and my captain is still in the super-crap stage so i dont wanna put a pic up :/


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I like how the purple offsets the brown. Looks really good in my opinion. The only thing i can think of is to redo the metal and instead of painting it on there, do a dry brush method. It gives it a more metallic look and gives it a little more wear and tear.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all, an update is that i started on my captain! well he is at the stage of basic colours and highlights but im not happy so no full picture as yet fixed the rhino turret looks alright and needs finishing but as im moving home saturday im stopping for abit! but here you are .

Also another thing my flag icon is a kraken but i dont know whether to keep its skin white or white and purple...(see below)


View attachment 959934985


View attachment 959934986


View attachment 959934987


View attachment 959934988

Captains noggin needs the red and yellow repaint!
View attachment 959934989


View attachment 959934990


View attachment 959934991


So which Kraken? Comments and critisism wanted all the time 

Fire away!!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Personally, I like the last one more. Can't wait for the finished version of the Cap.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I also like the last one more as well!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Personally, I like the last one more. Can't wait for the finished version of the Cap.





Pride365 said:


> I also like the last one more as well!


Thanks guys first freehand stuff i have done for at least 2 years I may give the kraken a purple wash so that the purple is more blended but what about the back ground...? Either the turqoise or black....and teh other side!?!??!?!?! 

Help me !!!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Black makes the kraken stand out really well though I like the turquiose on the edges I thought it was supposed to be like that like the crystal stuff was taking over the banner as well 

as for the other side I am not sure you have any ideas you are bouncing between?


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Black makes the kraken stand out really well though I like the turquiose on the edges I thought it was supposed to be like that like the crystal stuff was taking over the banner as well



This. haha.:goodpost: as for the other side... I dont know for sure. any idears?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> Black makes the kraken stand out really well though I like the turquiose on the edges I thought it was supposed to be like that like the crystal stuff was taking over the banner as well
> 
> as for the other side I am not sure you have any ideas you are bouncing between?


Hmm good plan yea there is slight bitz that are turq the other side was either going to be like a japanese wave style wave  or a giant 1 in gold or like the other SM chapter banners have all that stuff or even an aquilla...


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would go with the gold stuff b/c it would pull in the 3rd color of your scheme


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the last pic best, for sure.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> I would go with the gold stuff b/c it would pull in the 3rd color of your scheme


True! good Idea I think im going the aquilla style with it



TheKingElessar said:


> I liked the last pic best, for sure.


Thanks sometimes you need another pair of eyes to see what its really like


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hmm good plan yea there is slight bitz that are turq the other side was either going to be like a japanese wave style wave  or a giant 1 in gold or like the other SM chapter banners have all that stuff or even an aquilla...


I like either the giant gold one or the Japanese wave


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I jumped in and painted an aquila!

Boom whaddya think?

View attachment 959934994


View attachment 959934995


C & C!!!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks really good! I am kinda scared about having to do free hand my self as I can't even draw! lol


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It's pretty good, yeah, especially for someone out of practise...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> Looks really good! I am kinda scared about having to do free hand my self as I can't even draw! lol


Thanks  Im happy with it i must admit im not the best painter or drawer really just spend a large amount of time holding the brush just above it not touching and squinting ahhahahahahahah need my magnifying model holder me thinks 

You should jump in!  its nice and warm and not so scary 



TheKingElessar said:


> It's pretty good, yeah, especially for someone out of practise...


Thanks makes me want to practice moar!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got my stuff to start my SM a plog should be up in the next 3 days or so...........

Yours are looking so awesome!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> I just got my stuff to start my SM a plog should be up in the next 3 days or so...........
> 
> Yours are looking so awesome!


Awesome take loads of pics! thanks ill take a pic of everything so far tomorrow  maybe ill finish captain i have the whole day to paint


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Well I jumped in and painted an aquila!
> 
> Boom whaddya think?
> 
> ...


Dude... Absolutely sick! awesome bro.

I respect and love the aquila on the back. I could never do that...


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Dude... Absolutely sick! awesome bro.
> 
> I respect and love the aquila on the back. I could never do that...


Thanks  I may change the wings a little like the GW one but im happy with it for the moment going to start the rest now :B


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So im back at home and all reset up after smashin my dreadnought (doh!) and other bitz up i have finally fixed them apart from my dreadnoughts standard which im too pissed with to try again *humph* but i painted my captain and stuck his head on tell me what you think he aint finished i need to tweak the colours 

View attachment 959935169


View attachment 959935170


View attachment 959935171


View attachment 959935172


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good! I really like your captian!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> Looking good! I really like your captian!


thanks but i think i need to add some black and grey make him look more like a SM Heehee


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> thanks but i think i need to add some black and grey make him look more like a SM Heehee


Well idk about him not looking like a SM but whatever makes you happy!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the way he's set up. maybe tweak the colors a bit, but i would also venture to add maybe a color to his eye slit. maybe something that pops out a bit amongst the blue and purple... like say yellow or green.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So today i finally prised my brothers celefane (spelling sucks u get my drift) wrapped Land Raider!! Wooop woop! will keep me focused for ages i cant wait to get my teeth into it! 

View attachment 959935224


sorry for dodgy angle!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> So today i finally prised my brothers celefane (spelling sucks u get my drift) wrapped Land Raider!! Wooop woop! will keep me focused for ages i cant wait to get my teeth into it!
> 
> View attachment 959935224
> 
> ...


Haha. my LRC just came into the store today as well. gotta go pic that up... :victory:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Haha. my LRC just came into the store today as well. gotta go pic that up... :victory:


Yeay! invasion of Land raiders! but the problem is how far do i go with the GS to make it fit in? panels or 3 covered in barnacles and scales or whole hog with almost a whole side?!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Yeay! invasion of Land raiders! but the problem is how far do i go with the GS to make it fit in? panels or 3 covered in barnacles and scales or whole hog with almost a whole side?!


Make seaweed coming off the sides and maybe some barnacles on the sides by the tracks to make it look like it just came outa the sea. Make huge sea shells for the hatches. And im not talkin the gay seashells. make some mean looking ones. (no offense meant by the gay  seashells) you just need to make it your style. LR's are meant to look mean and menacing on the field.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Make seaweed coming off the sides and maybe some barnacles on the sides by the tracks to make it look like it just came outa the sea. Make huge sea shells for the hatches. And im not talkin the gay seashells. make some mean looking ones. (no offense meant by the gay  seashells) you just need to make it your style. LR's are meant to look mean and menacing on the field.


I know what you mean none of this little mermaid crap but davy jones crea styley!

http://http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120405075903/pirates/images/9/96/Davy_Jones_Crew_DMC.jpg

Yaaaarrrrr! I now must research shells...i think a baby kraken may live in the engine bay haha


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> I know what you mean none of this little mermaid crap but davy jones crea styley!
> 
> http://http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120405075903/pirates/images/9/96/Davy_Jones_Crew_DMC.jpg
> 
> Yaaaarrrrr! I now must research shells...i think a baby kraken may live in the engine bay haha


That'd be awesome to open up the bat and see the kraken's tentacles along the inner walls and the beak on the back middle


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

This sounds awesome idk how I missed the announcement but I can't wait to see your LR!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

It has began!

I am keeping to the instructions and i am painting each section that is visible so inside too! GS my mini kraken he will need some more work after he is dry but im happy with him! 

View attachment 959935232


View attachment 959935233



I will be updated a few times today i think i want the interia finished and maybe stuck together!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Sweet bro! i cant wait!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening all  just last update i will be away for awhile up to scotland for the weekend so i dug in today and painted lots! All the pics are self explanatory haha the kraken in the boot needs properly painting but it can slide back in so its alll good  Comment away!

PIC HEAVY!
View attachment 959935249

GSed inside to start
View attachment 959935250

Seaweed draped from assault ramp
View attachment 959935251


View attachment 959935252


View attachment 959935253

Painted interiors!
View attachment 959935254


View attachment 959935255


View attachment 959935256

Purple front end fitted and working!
View attachment 959935257

Internal shot 
View attachment 959935258

Unfinished Kraken

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Lookin sick there boss! can't wait for the finished touch.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks really really good so far!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, I'm liking that mini kraken!! great idea

Rev


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all just got back from hols in scotland hiding out from all the jubilee stuff but i picked up loads of crab parts and bodies,
and it hit me why not have a non-chaos defiler style beasty as a special unit or something so i will picture them tomorrow but about the base idea what do you guys think?

Give me your thoughts!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah that sound cool

love the green stuff sculpting


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Hello all just got back from hols in scotland hiding out from all the jubilee stuff but i picked up loads of crab parts and bodies,
> and it hit me why not have a non-chaos defiler style beasty as a special unit or something so i will picture them tomorrow but about the base idea what do you guys think?
> 
> Give me your thoughts!


The idea sounds interesting. WOuld definitely like to see the draw outs.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello! just been designing my crab beastie and now uploaded my pictures of said designs and the crab parts!

They need to be disected and all the crap taken out so its just the actual carapace(Right term?) but anyhow! here you go! i couldnt be bothered to fiddle with the LR today so its tomorrows job 


WARNING ACTUAL CRABS 

View attachment 959935382

Designs!
View attachment 959935385


View attachment 959935387


View attachment 959935388


So they need workin on with lots of GS what do you guys think?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow looks cool bu idk if I could do that! lol


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh no your armies got crabs!! that must itch dude!

but such a cool idea, i dunno why we haven't seen it before 

+rep


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hellados said:


> oh no your armies got crabs!! that must itch dude!
> 
> but such a cool idea, i dunno why we haven't seen it before
> 
> +rep


Hahaha thanks! its been wierd though it seems the crabs armour is really fragile so it may the fact of casting the parts and moulding my own.... in which case it may be awhile!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

how about putting something under the main sheel (some kind of resin maybe) to reinforce it?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

ahh! didnt think about that... so almost filling the inside of each segment so that its solid! but with what? i mean i have some DAZ modelling clay that will set and can be drilled for the wire...


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

but if it expands then it may crack the shell right? i'm not sure tbh but worth considering what the 'reinforcing material' will do to the shell


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

well the daz clay just sets i dont think it expands unless you fire it hah so ill keep away from heat  i maybe give it a go!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey again! i spent the day on the lovely LR having so much fun! haha im being serious had lots of fun with the interior and now beginning to paint the larger panels the base block colours and to take a chill for abit i thought i would update you all 

View attachment 959935401

Kraken all finished and painted looks better in natural light
View attachment 959935402

All settled in!
View attachment 959935403

data coms and display panel
View attachment 959935404

inside the LR not glued just dry placed
View attachment 959935405

cool view
View attachment 959935406

base coloured panels
View attachment 959935407

clumsy purple top to be cleaned up and finished

So i have done quite abit today but going to do abit more i think i will leave weathering and higlights until the tank is assembled so i can get the right lines and colours for each panel but before i put the weapons on!

Should i magnetize the weapons or is it not worth it? 
Should I hinge the outer doors? if so they hinge from the top dont they?
what GS stuff apart from the from ramp should i GS im thinking some on the weapons and maybe one spot on each side with some anemey (fail spelling but u get my drift)

Comments are always welcome!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking perty sweet so far man! keep it up. I like the kraken as well as the rest of the interior, very finely done.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Looking perty sweet so far man! keep it up. I like the kraken as well as the rest of the interior, very finely done.


Thanks! im done for today just brain storming how to do the weapons and doors


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all! just been apainting! well sorta found another 10 man squad  so just work on the LR atm!
View attachment 959935588


View attachment 959935589


View attachment 959935590


View attachment 959935591


View attachment 959935592


View attachment 959935593


Let your judgement fall!  haha well dont be nasty!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never seen anything like that before with the tentacles and such. Very unusual, I like it!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> I've never seen anything like that before with the tentacles and such. Very unusual, I like it!


Thanks i think its a good theme and im having fun green stuffing


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Evening all just a last update before i hit the hay!

just green stuffed and spent a bit of time on the lascannon sponson no pics of that am afraid, this time with the GS stuff i have images of shells and patterns of them so they hopefully look like it! 

anyways heres tactical squad 2 same equipment as one except the sargeant is less spiky and boasts a power sword 

View attachment 959935607

"the gang"
View attachment 959935608

Sargeant!
View attachment 959935609


View attachment 959935610


View attachment 959935611


View attachment 959935612

Seashell man
View attachment 959935613

Yes its a starfishish 
View attachment 959935614


View attachment 959935615


View attachment 959935616


So whaddya tink? The GSing is more low key so they are a less experienced squad due to less "carapace growth"


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dude... It looks gorgeous. I really like how the blue and purple do a melding clash look. Very nicely done all around. All i can think of is maybe some different color for the seaweed. the blue seaweed gives it a... pre planned look i guess... I would maybe suggest something that stands out so that it seems the LR just came from the sea and the seaweed got wrapped up into the ramp on the way up.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Dude... It looks gorgeous. I really like how the blue and purple do a melding clash look. Very nicely done all around. All i can think of is maybe some different color for the seaweed. the blue seaweed gives it a... pre planned look i guess... I would maybe suggest something that stands out so that it seems the LR just came from the sea and the seaweed got wrapped up into the ramp on the way up.


I see what you mean true it looks too much a part of the tank needs almost strands of orange working in i think  thanks!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> I see what you mean true it looks too much a part of the tank needs almost strands of orange working in i think  thanks!


Yea no problem. Can't wait to see the finished look.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Just got a new desk and set up so been busy well sort of modelling a chapter master and painting the tank and stuff the pictures suck but u get the idea investing in new camera and paints soon so it should make a massivo difference!!!!!

View attachment 959935684

So this is the sponson yes its modelled upside down i prefer it that way :B 
its alot better in real life so gunna sort that out pronto!
View attachment 959935685

Next is the hatch that will have the missile launched mounted on again looks better
View attachment 959935686

I made my gunner marine able to move his gun up and down and wired his arms to follow too so its all setting and ready to be painted!
View attachment 959935687

finally my chapter master in making, forgot to picture his weapin will do in a mo used the sensors from the land raider for shoulder pads he needs lotsa GS and bits before hes near paintable!

Thats all for now!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

SHHHHH!!! yes it has been awhile but hey i got some sculpting tools and GS of my brother so im working on chapter master again, 

so i ripped his arms off and I'm re doing them but what do you guys think? 
View attachment 959936024

View attachment 959936025

As you can see the shell growth on one side and a more SM looking shoulder on the other! the SMy should also has a cloth banner wrapped around his elbow...(fluff to come)
i think ill invest in a bigger base and make him more cinematic but still...
View attachment 959936026


What do you guys think? (or gals!!!)


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I like it. Looking good so far!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

*Whats this?...... REINFORCEMENTS INBOUND!!!!*

" A small roar came from the battered and beaten marine combat squads, the three months of fighting were over the position held not without loss but not without the gain of the outpost. Beating back the ork invaders swelled in chapter masters mind a great victory the few strong beating back the unumberable tide of filth..."

So yes I have started the road back to my chapter. Changed up my colour scheme abit though from different panels turq and purple to half and half. 

So here you go :









In addition to my old stuff i now have

5 termies including sarge with a sword
Refitting the 2 ten-man tac squads
Command squad with apothecary, custom champion and captain
5 devastators 2 missile, 1 multimelta, 1 heavy bolter.
5 assault marines
stock dreadnought
5 scouts including sarge
4 extra marine ready for convertion!

So yea!

Everything really needs work so heres a list!

Scouts are having a custom telion








dreadnought needs painting and basing








Assault marines need painting one needs a new backpack the extra marines may become assault marines too!








Devastators need painting








Captain need his stuff finished and command needs painting








tactical squads need paint








termies need paint








land raider needs finished.










So first off will be the scouts and telion, and at the same ish time the dread and command just to keep it interesting(ohh and get my ass into gear and finished my custom raider)

See you later!
Comments wanted and welcome!

Oh and if you're lucky ill get some pics of my brother birthday present a model of him as a warrior :B


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well Instead of making a new plog and stuff im reviving this one alittle its only slightly stale anyway  This army is more of a slow remodel army as i havve just repositioned my termie squad ready for abit of slicing and painting!  








THIS IS SPPAAA...oh no it aint!







Stop there or else







Up yours!







Falcon punch!







For the Emporer!!!

not finished but there is the poses what your think? i think i need an enemy on the bas of termie 1 but i will get round to that later


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a very interesting color scheme you chose for your army. Kind of reminds me of some warhammer fantasy empire schemes. But the thing i like the most is your conversion work, keep on!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Lemmy1916 said:


> That's a very interesting color scheme you chose for your army. Kind of reminds me of some warhammer fantasy empire schemes. But the thing i like the most is your conversion work, keep on!


Thanks yeah I thought it was interesting colour scheme as they are "angels of death" camoflage isn't an issue and i think it makes them seem regal and proud almost arrogant at their own abilities.

Yeah My aim is to convert alot of the minis and this army being more of a sit and look pretty one, they need tidying up but im happy with the poses.


----------

